# Curing Cabinet/Room Question



## fishwrestler (Jul 16, 2012)

The wine room I want to turn into a curing room has plywood siding inside it  and the unit came with 10' of cedar wine racks built in, I am thinking of using some of the racks to make the hanging racks for my sausages,. Will I be OK using the current wood inside the curing chamber or should I line it with some sort of Plastic Siding and use stainless shelving o hang the sausage on?

Thanks for the assistance.

Robert


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm thinking you'd want something washable for the walls, but you could get away with a couple coats of washable paint.


----------



## brican (Jul 16, 2012)

I’m with Dan on this one. Rules and Regs state that that unless wood is sealed it is a big no no.

Because you are using it as a curing chamber you will have some/lot moisture which will create bad mould and thus making it hard to wash and keep clean hence paint (white)


----------



## fishwrestler (Jul 23, 2012)

Did some research and and I will be going with FRP with a solvent based glue. I will have to get the glue out of state. Talked with an old roommate who use to work with FRP.. He said the adhesive is flammable but once it cures after 4 days it will hold up to the high moisture and it is what he uses in refrigeration and freezer boxes.


----------

